# Ford V10



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

I am getting close to to ordering a new truck, which will be a Ford F250 Crew cab (4dr), short box. I am looking for anyone with experience with the Triton V10. What has been your experience with this engine as far as mileage, dependability, both while towing and not. I currently have a 30' fifth wheel and tow it with my F150, 5.4 liter V8, with the 7700 lb payload package added. It tows fine on level ground, and mosts places I travel. I get about 7 mpg while towing. I have even towed to 13,000'...but its a strain. I am considering the V10 or a diesel. The service manager at local ford dealer recommends the V10 over the diesel, unless I was towing all the time. I am not retired yet...so will be towing only a few times per year. I would appreciate any input from anyone with experience or first hand knowledge with the V10. Thanks for your time.

Blaze


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Another thought in regards to your question of choice might be "how long do you plan on having this rig"? Guys' that keep there trucks for longer periods of time have advised me that a diesel is the better "long term" choice.

If your going short term then the thought of "resale value" might be a consideration as well, and with the price of gas and MPG becoming more of a factor the choice of a V-10 gas engine guzzler might not factor in either......


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Agree w/Burksee. Even though diesel fuel has a higher price per gallon (for now), the 30% better fuel economy offsets the price at the pump consideration. 

The diesel (7.3 if you're talking used, or 6.0 new) will be easier/less stressful to tow a heavy load when compared against the gassers. Resale value is higher. Life/durability is longer on average. Plus, diesels are cool! :coolgleam Who doesn't love the startup crrrack and idle rattle?  

I have an F-250 CC SB diesel, and love it. Yes I have the 6.0 diesel, and no I haven't had all the problems you read about on internet forums. It gets 17mpg around town and 23mpg on the highway (unloaded). Pulls 9,000 lbs like it wasn't there and accelerates uphill while doing so.


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

My neighbor has a 31 ft 5th wheel. Not sure about its weight but he just changed from the 250 V10 to the 250 6.0 diesel and went from 6 mpg to 13 mpg while towing. Im not sure what he gets without the camper.


----------



## bfierke (Jul 16, 2004)

I have a F250 with the 7.3 diesel and love it. I tow a 30ft fifth wheel with a 19ft boat behind it. Yea, I'm pulling some weight, but you don't even know the boat (4000 lbs) is back there. I also have the Superchip which increases HP,torque, and mpg. It also makes quite a difference in the shifting of the auto-trans. If I'm cruising at 70 mph and going up the Z-bridge the truck won't shift out of overdrive !!!!


----------



## lkmifisherman (Feb 4, 2004)

There is no comparison between the V-10 and 6.0 L...The 6.0 wins hands down. Way better fuel economy...I have witnessed the V-10 get 10 mpg empty. The 6.0 up near 20 mpg empty. Torque wise.. the 6.0 will out pull a V-10 almost twice over. Yes initially the 6.0 costs more and oil changes are more (they hold 15 qts) but they are built to last 500,000 miles and there isn't a gas engine anywhere that is built to last that long. 

lkmifisherman

PS they also come with a 100,000 mile powertrain warranty from Ford...the gas engine doesn't unless you buy it as an add-on...


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Don't even put gas mileage in the mix if your getting the 6.8 liter V 10. You will not like it one bit.

The 6.0 is a pulling mule, good on fuel and a good all around choice IF you drive it often. We are seeing injector problems along with other fuel system problems when they sit for extended periods so if you buy it, drive it!

Ford will be replacing the 6.0 with a completely new 6.4 diesel, twin turbo's. Should be interesting!

Rick


----------



## toothycritter (Dec 26, 2005)

go with the 6.0. tons of power. can pull the 30 foot fifth wheel down the highway and only way you know it is ther is to look in the mirrior. have a crew cab dually 2005. You can fit 3 big guys in the back seat and they will not even touch.:coolgleam


----------



## Kirb (Jan 23, 2006)

My friend tells me they are going be coming out with a new Super Duty shortly. Maybe in a couple of months you might want to wait.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks for the information guys, I appreciate your response. Any information, or personal experience, with the V10 would be appreciated.

Blaze


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

go with a good diesel! only truck for towing..


----------



## lenray (Dec 17, 2001)

I have the v-10 bought new. Haul a trailer with 2 quads and a boat on top with the bed full of fishing gear pulling up those big hills going towards Wawa.
I say I can pass everything except a gas station.
L;ove the truck--11 MPG empty or loaded.
I am an oldler guy and gas money doesn't mean anything to me. Make 6-8 trips up north per year with the longest at 1068 miles one way.
Don't have to mess with the stinking diesel etc.
This is just me don't plan on selling it so the resale isn't a factor.


----------



## BuckyMaster (Dec 17, 2005)

I run a F350SD V10 crew. 

12.5mpg not hauling and 9.5-10mpg hauling 31 foot travel trailer 8000# at 70mph (I know it's not legal to run that fast towing in MI). I am able to maintain this without a headwind and with overdrive on. Drop to the 9's with headwind on overdrive off. Also hauling 2 adults 3 teens, fourwheeler, dirtbike on the truck.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks guys, I am reading all of your responses and considering them all, in my decision. I have about a month before I order the truck. 

Blaze


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I would look into transmission problems auto that is .If mileage is no problem go with gas . diesel with Bully Dog will pull most any thing and power is adjustable .A lot depends on how often you use it to tow a few times a year I probably go with gas. as stated before diesel can be a pain if you have a attached garage and don't like the smell diesel don't put it in the garage.or at least that was my experance


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

roger brings up another good point - transmissions. I am a huge fan of manual transmissions. We have the 6-speed ZF box in our Ford diesel. Great transmission and does the job with no fuss. Manuals will outlast autos hands down, and will get better fuel economy. Resale suffers, though, if you are buying and plan to sell at a later date. Autos are a convenience item, and most people want them for that reason.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I'd check to make sure you can use a 5th wheel with a short box. 

I used to sell GMC trucks out in California and this customer wanted the same type vehicle (big diesel, crew cab with a short box). She came back in a panic after a couple days because she found out she couldn't use the short box with a 5th wheel. Luckily, the order wasn't solidified at the factory yet.

Just check to make sure. That would be one costly mistake.


----------



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

One of the guys in our deer camp had a F250 super duty with the V-10. Very nice truck but the gas mileage was terrible. He had a heck of a time trying to sell it. In fact he couldn't. The used, 3/4 ton trucks with the big gas engines aren't selling very well right now. I just bought a 1999 Dodge 3/4 ton with the 360 V8 in it (89,000 miles) with a brand new tranny and paid $3300 for it.  If I were in your shoes I'd go with the diesel.


----------

